# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Simone Giertz

## Airicist

Personal website - simonegiertz.com

youtube.com/simonegiertz

facebook.com/simonegiertz

twitter.com/SimoneGiertz

instagram.com/simonegiertz

Simone Giertz on Wikipedia

Projects:

Scrappy Robots

giant knives on a giant robot Megabots

The Pussy Grabs Back Machine

washing robot

Popcorn Machine

Comment Assistant robot to help argue on the internet

Applause Machine

Lipstick robot

Chopping Machine

Wake-up Machine

Shitty Toothbrush Machine

----------


## Airicist

My robot morning routine

Published on May 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How to cut your hair using a drone

Published on Jun 8, 2016




> I hung out with Samy Kamkar in Los Angeles and put a pair of automated scissors on a drone to see if it could cut some hair.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Talking to the "Queen of shitty robots," swedish inventor Simone Giertz"

June 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

I made a robot to help you DEAL WITH IT

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> I put a robot arm on my head because... reasons. Heaps of them.

----------


## Airicist

Testing a drone сlaw with Simone and Norm!

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> We introduce Simone to a Tested tradition--opening mystery mailbags from viewers! This week's package contains an accessory for our quadcopter: a beautiful drone claw manufactured via a Kickstarter campaign. We have fun testing it in the the office though a series of challenges--what could go wrong?

----------


## Airicist

A year ago since I built my first shitty robot

Published on Aug 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Building robots with Simone Giertz at Ericsson San Francisco

Published on Aug 17, 2016




> We had a fabulously fun event the night before the Intel Developer Forum 2016, building shitty robots with Simone Giertz, the Queen of Shitty Robots.

----------


## Airicist

Tested Mailbag: Simone's Space Camp Jumpsuit!

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> Simone returns to the Tested office after a few weeks of travel to find this awesome mailbag package from a fan. Its contents combine some of Simone's favorite things. Plus, her first tasting of Astronaut ice cream! Thanks so much to Carley Hansen-Prince for sending this mailbag!

----------


## Airicist

Pop Works Studios Presents: The Popcorn Party Server

Published on Oct 7, 2016




> Pop Works Studios presents: The Popcorn Party Server, created by our Chief Invention Officer Simone Giertz to put the pop back in party! The Pop Works Popcorn Party Server uses average intelligence to keep your guests fed, serving all kinds of Pop Works popcorn; Apple Pie, Sweet and Salty, Sticky Toffee Pudding and Peanut Butter and Caramel.






Pop Works Studios Presents: The Popcorn Catapult

Published on Nov 25, 2016




> Pop Works Studios presents: The Popcorn Catapult, a genius snack-hack created by our Chief Invention Officer Simone Giertz. The Pop Works Popcorn Catapult is the ultimate hack for when you’re too busy to snack - Apple Pie, Sticky Toffee Pudding, Peanut Butter and Caramel, you name it, it delivers it straight to your mouth!






I built a POPCORN CATAPULT

Published on Dec 2, 2016




> It catapults P O P C O R N. Nothing else. GODDAMMIT BRAIN.

----------


## Airicist

I made a butt wiping machine

Published on Dec 9, 2016




> Yes. It happened. Is this the ultimate shitty robot? I'm not sure. But it's something alright.

----------


## Airicist

Tested in 2016: Simone Giertz's favorite things!

Published on Dec 31, 2016




> Simone shares her favorite things from 2016, including new tools, electronics, and the potato parcel! Hope you've have a fun and safe new year's eve, and we'll see you in 2017!

----------


## Airicist

A machine that blows your nose for you

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> What the fuck do I know. Maybe blowing noses is something people have struggle with?? There's a problem for every solution.

----------


## Airicist

A robot that serves beer for you

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> I made a beer robot. Do it, it'll be fun, the dark parts of my brain said. My whole house now REEKS of beer. I reek of beer. I'm not sure it's ever going to wash out. Is this life now? Simone, the beer girl. I think I can roll with that.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Queen Simone Giertz tours her mad laboratory

Published on Feb 6, 2017




> Swedish robotics enthusiast Simone Giertz is known for her inventive contraptions that may or may not work as intended. Simone takes us through her workshop and gives an extended look at some of her most outlandish machines.

----------


## Airicist

I made a shitty claw machine

Published on Feb 22, 2017




> And it was shitty for all the wrong reasons. Fuck it. I managed to behead a tiny chocolate duck at least so that's something.

----------


## Airicist

I made my own astronaut training program

Published on Feb 28, 2017




> I'm taking a break from shitty robots, not because I don't love them with all of my shriveled heart, but because I REALLY WANT TO GO TO SPACE!

----------


## Airicist

I got to be weightless for 7.5 minutes

Published on Mar 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

I got a manicure from a robot

Published on Apr 4, 2017




> I had a robot do my nail polish because I'm DISAPPOINTED that it's 2017 and I still have to DO THAT STUFF MYSELF. C'mon technology catch up.






Robot Manicure | Scrappy Robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Jul 6, 2017




> Nail art is not really my thing, but I'm crazy about the idea of ROBOTS DOING NAIL ART!!!
> 
> Step 1: Give your friend the remote control to your robot manicurist.
> 
> Step 2: Feed your robot the cotton ball to remove your existing nail polish or take it off yourself when your robot starts spinning in circles. 
> 
> Step 3: Pick out your favorite color. At the robot salon, you need to help out a little bit, so give it a little extra paint when needed. 
> 
> As far as I can tell, a robot manicure is clearly superior. NAILED IT!

----------


## Airicist

Simone Giertz's Silicon Valley Comic Con Panel!

Published on Apr 29, 2017




> Simone joins physicist Sabrina Gonzalez and Woz for a wide-ranging discussion at this year's Silicon Valley Comic Con!

----------


## Airicist

Scrappy robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Jul 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Sunglasses robot | Scrappy robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Jul 20, 2017




> This week I'm sharing with you this nifty robot I made that puts your sunglasses on your face for you! Who wouldn't want that, right? 
> 
> In a lot of my projects, I use a machine called a uArm. I used it in the breakfast machine, the lipstick robot and the argue on the internet robot.
> 
> My buddy Stu made a replica of this uArm and it works as a remote control for it. I'm going to use this for the first time to make our sunglasses delivery device. 
> 
> Basically, I've attached a strap to the uArm and attached it to my head. The uArm is holding my sunglasses in place, waiting to guide them right onto my face! Wow - I rhymed. 
> 
> Next, using this sweet remote control, I will have the robot put my sunglasses on for me. Ok, so it stabs me in the ear a few times and puts them on crooked, but who wouldn't want to spend their time on this?! Besides, I like failing, it takes the pressure off of things. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

I built a Westworld robot and it's HORRIFIC

Published on Apr 19, 2018




> HBO asked if I wanted to do a sponsored Westworld video and I was like sure. And did I use it as an excuse to audition to get on the show? 
> 
> I built an animatronic version of myself to show off my robot building skills. If I’m SimOne, she’s SimTwo. She now lives in my garage. We’re on good terms. 
> 
> Westworld Season 2 premieres on HBO on April 22! There’s still enough time to binge watch season 1, especially if you’re comfortable with peeing in jars and sleeping with your eyes open. Not that I’m speaking from experience.

----------


## Airicist

Why you should make useless things | Simone Giertz

Published on May 9, 2018




> In this joyful, heartfelt talk featuring demos of her wonderfully wacky creations, Simone Giertz shares her craft: making useless robots. Her inventions -- designed to chop vegetables, cut hair, apply lipstick and more -- rarely (if ever) succeed, and that's the point. "The true beauty of making useless things [is] this acknowledgment that you don't always know what the best answer is," Giertz says. "It turns off that voice in your head that tells you that you know exactly how the world works. Maybe a toothbrush helmet isn't the answer, but at least you're asking the question."

----------


## Airicist

Article "Life After a Brain Tumor With Simone Giertz, the Queen of Shitty Robots"
For years, Giertz’s robo-fails have made us laugh. Now she wants to build something that will actually help people.

by Ali Jaffe
January 14 2019,

----------


## Airicist

Making Sh** with Simone Giertz 

Oct 4, 2019




> Simone Giertz has amassed a major YouTube following courtesy of her “sh*** robots” and other highly entertaining projects. She’ll join us to discuss her work and show off her crowdfunded Every Day Calendar project.

----------

